# Russian Spetsnaz in Bosnia



## babicma




----------



## babicma




----------



## babicma




----------



## Franko

So where did you get the pics? As far as I know there are NO Russian troops in the Bosnia theater of operations, and I work in a place where info like that is quite easy to find. Smells like poo...

I know there are Bulgarians working out of Camp Butmir but they are far from Spetsnaz.   

Regards


----------



## Jungle

It‘s their "Circus troop" on a Balkans tour !!!


----------



## mattoigta

Shiver me timbers! YARR!


----------



## winchable

I think I saw that on "real tv" a loong time ago; they do kind of look like circus pirates.
Either way, they‘re topping my list of people I do not want to get into a bar brawl with.


----------



## babicma

I got it off an old SFOR site:

 http://www.nato.int/sfor/nations/russia.htm


----------



## Franko

Thought so. Next time ensure you enclose that little tidbit of info please   

...got all ruffled up for nothing   

Regards


----------



## Jungle

I still think it‘s a circus... we had a group of russian Spetnaz visit 1 CDO in Pet in the early 90s. They demonstrated a similar ballet, a nice choreography, in B-21... but when it came time for knife throwing, all the guy managed to do was cut his fingers pretty badly, with the knife repeatedly hitting square on the wall and falling to the ground.    
Not impressive...


----------



## Pikache

babicma, smaller avatar. Your current one is too large.

Those spetnaz... What are they trying to prove? They are hard?


----------



## East Side Soprano

Man, those uniforms are UGLY!


----------



## babicma

RHF hows the size of this avatar?


----------



## Pikache

That‘s still large for my tastes, but acceptable by board standards.


----------



## Grom

"we had a group of russian Spetnaz visit 1 CDO in Pet in the early 90s. They demonstrated a similar ballet, a nice choreography, in B-21... but when it came time for knife throwing, all the guy managed to do was cut his fingers pretty badly, with the knife repeatedly hitting square on the wall and falling to the ground."

Now thats some real crap, I've seen Russian spetsnaz use knifes and throw knifes and trust me they are amazing, second of all, I have a friend who was in Russian spetsnaz, he can use a knife like no other, and he has very high selfdefense and close combat like hand to hand combat skills... They are also darn very good trained... 
So before you make something up, please think it over. (No hard feelings)

I'm a U.S. Marine, and damn proud of it too!!

Well good ol'neighbors good luck!!!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

I'll believe Jungle.  Why would he lie?  He has 0 to prove.


----------



## Grom

Hey, maybe he was tryin to be funny... I wouldn't know, but I know how most people talk crap about other countries militaries and think that their military is the best in the world, i feel the same way. Even I make fun of other countries military with my buddies when I see something on TV or elsewhere. But from what I have witnessed from Russian military, well... how about this... I gained respect for Russian military.


----------



## Grom

Here are some Ruskies for you... ;D


----------



## Grom

Some more....  Ruskies


----------



## Jungle

Grom said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe he was tryin to be funny... I wouldn't know, but I know how most people talk crap about other countries militaries and think that their military is the best in the world, i feel the same way. Even I make fun of other countries military with my buddies when I see something on TV or elsewhere. But from what I have witnessed from Russian military, well... how about this... I gained respect for Russian military.


I'm not making anything up. Senior members on this board know my background; how about yours ?? You come off more like a kid than a Soldier... Where do you live in Russia ?? 
Put some (true) info in your profile so we know who you are.


----------



## Grom

First of all, I aint a kid, second of all I dont live in Russia... I am currently station in Japan, I told you I was a Marine. :threat:


----------



## Grom

.......


----------



## Grom

:soldier:     


 :gunner:


----------



## Jungle

Grom said:
			
		

> Some more....  Ruskies


Yeah, OK. So if you're a Marine, you should know a thing or 2 about marksmanship... so you surely realize the first pic in that post is a comedy. No Sniper would try a shot in that position: no support, high elevation... Heck, there's a whole different set of firing tables for that kind of angle shooting.
So is that a hobby of yours ? Download Russian Army pics from the Net ?


----------



## Grom

Who said he was a sniper... I never said... it's a standard procedure to issue SVD-Dragunov Sniper rifles to gruntz, or recon teams... second of all he might be just spoting, who said he was actually shooting... and yes... the standing position might be difficult and unstable, but if some are better a standing position than in kneeling or prone... and no its not a hobby of mine to download pictures off the internet of russian military... I would post my military pictures taken of me, but I don't have them on me...unfortunatly they are back in the states at my brothers house.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Grom,

really do you really want this abuse??

Stop it please the BS meter is running high man...



> I would post my military pictures taken of me, but I don't have them on me...unfortunately they are back in the states at my brothers house.



yep, just like your fake i.d and the original boxes for all of yer Tom Clancy PC games, that gave you your info....

man oh man oh man...I am off to bed...

Jungle,

Say no more, You don't have to prove your self amongst us mate, ignore the pups who need to spam us with their crap...especially ones that are posted in "Japan, so far away from their pics"

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens

We had a Coy of Russian Naval Infantry co-loc with us in Vukovar on Harmony 0.  They are unbelievably fit little buggers, and are very hard workers, when given immediate close supervision.  As soon as they are required to take any initiative, however, you can hear the light switch click to the OFF position.  Disciplin for them is brutal:  2 youngsters stole a 3 pack of Fanta juice boxes from our kitchen.  They were beaten and humiliated in front of  our barracks for 2 hours.  Not relevant, I know....just had to chime in...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Grom

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Grom,
> 
> really do you really want this abuse??
> 
> Stop it please the BS meter is running high man...
> 
> yep, just like your fake i.d and the original boxes for all of yer Tom Clancy PC games, that gave you your info....
> 
> man oh man oh man...I am off to bed...
> 
> Jungle,
> 
> Say no more, You don't have to prove your self amongst us mate, ignore the pups who need to spam us with their crap...especially ones that are posted in "Japan, so far away from their pics"
> 
> tess



Okay... since you insist so bad and call me a liar, fine... I will request my brother to send me my military pictures taken of me when I was stationed in California, Camp Pendleton than that will make you happier... as a matter of fact... I'll take a digital picture of me over in headquarters and I'll post it here...on the web site...so you would stop crying abuse... and than I'll post other pictures... 

HERE IT IS!!!!! :gunner:
This is my current picture, but my better pictures of my funner days in Camp Pendleton California are at my brothers house... so when he sends them out to me... I'll post them when I have the time... :threat:


----------



## Big Foot

Alright, alright, can't we all just get along? This thread is turning into a real pissing contest. My point is, they're cool pictures, and I don't care much beyond that. Flame wars ain't popular anywhere, so lets not start one here.


----------



## winchable

Right then you lot, off to bed.

Don't make me open up this conveniently placed can.


----------



## Infanteer

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> We had a Coy of Russian Naval Infantry co-loc with us in Vukovar on Harmony 0.   They are unbelievably fit little buggers, and are very hard workers, when given immediate close supervision.   As soon as they are required to take any initiative, however, you can hear the light switch click to the OFF position.   Disciplin for them is brutal:   2 youngsters stole a 3 pack of Fanta juice boxes from our kitchen.   They were beaten and humiliated in front of   our barracks for 2 hours.   Not relevant, I know....just had to chime in...
> 
> CHIMO,   Kat



Funny, that sounds like the exact same description you hear from Germans who fought against them in WWII.

Plus ca change, Plus ce la meme chose....

Grom,
Good on you for being willing to back your identity up - the Internet can be a murky place.

That being said, I am unsure of what you are trying to do by "Calling Out" a Senior member here who has definately "walked the walk" as a Been-There-Done-That type.  He related his working experience with the Russians, as have others.  Aside from all the snazzy "Soldier of Fortune" pics, what is your working experience with them.


----------



## Lost_Warrior

Im talking from no experience what so ever, but I have a friend whom I did my SQ with who's brother is a conscript in the Russian army.  

He said his brother went through 5 days of beatings and learning how to use their weapon, was tossed a uniform and sent to fight in Chechnya.  

Anyone know if there's any truth to that?


----------



## Grom

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> Im talking from no experience what so ever, but I have a friend whom I did my SQ with who's brother is a conscript in the Russian army.
> 
> He said his brother went through 5 days of beatings and learning how to use their weapon, was tossed a uniform and sent to fight in Chechnya.
> 
> Anyone know if there's any truth to that?



From what I know, and I know my experience about the Russian Military aint that vast... I'll admit... I worked with some, and chichated with High Ranking Russian Military Officer (because I can speak the langauge...with an accent of course)...and I know a few Russian military personell...that got out already, one was in Spetsnaz and the other one wont say exactly...but I know him real well, a bad old man... but from they tell me their boot camp or A.K.A. korse molodova boitsa(course of a young fighter) is 4 months long... and comes other special training depending on what job you get... yes it is true that a lot of young 18 year old boys were sent to battle in the first Chechen war.. that were strait out of boot camp or halfway done with boot camp... and that had no experience what so ever... my friend who was in Spetsnaz said it was a political war...not something Russian people wanted...the government and the corrupt military officials were "washing money" basically taking money for themselves and saying they spent it on war.... but still it was a war against muslim militants... and mercineries from Iran, and Afgahn... well my friend also told me...over a cold beer... that they would be ordered to take a village...they come in at night... plant stealth charges... kill any resistance...than they would either be ordered to blow the village up or to pull back out.... sometimes he also said they would be sent on survailllance missions... he said that during the day the village would be really friendly and peaceful(of course they did not come out) but once night began to settle in, you can hear the squeeking of armor... from the wheels of BMPs to the old T-model tanks.... there were many other more interesting stories he told me...but those were personal stories... and I'm sorry I can't share them with you gentlemen...

I hope you gents have a good one,   I'm out...its 8am...and I'm at my usuall place...work .... (got here at 5am...but we Marines like to run a lot... so guess what i was doin at 5 am....running....than took a quick shower...changed on to my Service Bravos....today is PAYDAY!!!!! ahhh and a nice Friday in Japan... I should be have a great evening tonight....  :gunner:



Before I go... here is a picture... 
Here is the descripition on it...so you know...a few good men...

Marine 1st Sergeant Brad Kasal (in the middle).  This photo is from the most recent major offensive in Fallujah.  1stSgt Kasal sacrificed his own safety to save a room full of fellow Marines.  He ended up taking several AK rounds in the leg.  Most of his lower leg was blown away but you can't tell it from this pic.  He took rounds in the back which his armor saved him from.  He took one round through his butt which passed through both cheeks leaving 4 holes in him.  And he also took the brunt of a grenade blast.  He jumped on top of a younger Marine to cover him from the fire.  He killed the enemy who did most of the damage to him and his men, and despite a massive loss of blood he never stopped fighting.  Notice that he's still holding his pistol.  He has been put in for the
Medal of Honor for his actions on that day.  He already has several Purple Hearts for previous battles throughout his career and he has turned some down so that he could stay with his unit.


----------



## the 48th regulator

right,

good on ya Grom.

Jungle, you don't have to post any pics.  

tess


----------



## Jungle

Grom said:
			
		

> From what I know, and I know my experience about the Russian Military aint that vast... I'll admit...


Hmmm... and you're telling me not to make stuff up.  : 
I was not so far when I asked you where you were from in Russia, right ??  
Anyway, good on you for coming forward with some info so we get to know you a little better. You're welcome to participate on this site, but remember, even though we have no Marines, some of us here have been around a bit...

1st Sgt Kasal looks like an outstanding Marine, I hope he recovers well.  

Oh, and no pics from me... OK Tess ?!?  8)


----------



## the 48th regulator

hehe cheers Jungle,

I think your words and History says enough that you don't have to prove it!


cheers

tess


----------



## Grom

Jungle said:
			
		

> Hmmm... and you're telling me not to make stuff up. :
> I was not so far when I asked you where you were from in Russia, right ??
> Anyway, good on you for coming forward with some info so we get to know you a little better. You're welcome to participate on this site, but remember, even though we have no Marines, some of us here have been around a bit...
> 
> 1st Sgt Kasal looks like an outstanding Marine, I hope he recovers well.
> 
> Oh, and no pics from me... OK Tess ?!? 8)



Well Gent, I said its not big....but I never said I dont have any... I went hunting with my Russian friends many times... he showed me some moves with a K-bar(knife) and he threw it into many diffifrent objects...never cut his finger and the knife stuck 99.9% of the times... we even had a target for him most of the time it was dead center... he did it at diffirent distances too... I was amazed... so when you said that the Spetsnaz that came to visit you were throwing knifes were cutting their fingers and while the knife would not stick to the target... it just seemed to me too unreal... 

You have a good one  I'm out for afternoon chow!!! 1130


----------



## Balu

http://desantura.ru/index.php?ind=gallery   Real  Russian  VDV .

http://www.amic.ru/report/landing_troops2003/?001  

http://www.amic.ru/report/landing_troops2004/?001


----------



## wack-in-iraq

right, sorry to burst into this flame war with some relavent info, but those are not spetsnaz. note the following things, blue beret(airborne), light blue striped undershirt(airborne), blue airborne patch on uniform(airborne again), and the regular army issue uniform, which the spetsnaz do not wear.  while the russian airborne is very tough and badass, they are not spetsnaz. 

one more thing, ill bet ya 5000 iraqi dinars that this isnt even in bosnia, more likely at a graduation or something along those lines.


----------



## Dare

wack-in-iraq said:
			
		

> right, sorry to burst into this flame war with some relavent info, but those are not spetsnaz. note the following things, blue beret(airborne), light blue striped undershirt(airborne), blue airborne patch on uniform(airborne again), and the regular army issue uniform, which the spetsnaz do not wear.  while the russian airborne is very tough and badass, they are not spetsnaz.
> 
> one more thing, ill bet ya 5000 iraqi dinars that this isnt even in bosnia, more likely at a graduation or something along those lines.



http://www.nato.int/sfor/indexinf/119/p12a/t0112a.htm

I suspect this should clear up all doubts.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Quick someone take a picture of alexi busting a burning rock over my chest with a sledge hammer!


----------

